# trukk boyz vs MEQ



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

I played a 1500 point game last weekend, orks vs csm. 

As a new ork player I'm sure there are a lot of mistakes I made, but I found myself continually getting destroyed in close combat against his marines. 

I lost a full squad of boyz (plus nob) assaulting into a squad of 5 marines. He caused a handful of wounds, and I ended up only causing a few, so I lost combat ran and was swept. 

I know orks are best in numbers, but considering a trukk can only hold 12 models is it best policy to just dump multiple assaults into a single unit at a time and hope for the best?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would use larger footslogging mobs to kill his marines. 12 models isn't enough to sustain casualties and be left fearless at the end of combat; you're basically relying on the Nob with PK to do most of your killing.

Remember that Orks can shoot pretty well; large mob of shooty boyz with a PK Nob will hurt, and you should be able to take casualties up until you hit in CC.

You'll also need your supporting units like Lootas to destroy their mobility, making them far easier prey for your mobs.

Alternatively, you can just load up mobs of 20 boyz in Battlewagons and go for it. Don't forget your Nob bikers


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Trukk boyz are a little difficult to use since they are different from other ork units. They run in small numbers so you have to be careful where they go. Used correctly they can be awesome. Part of the problem sounded like bad luck with the dice so nothing we can help you with there. 

When assualting remember that the truck has weapons so shoot the target that the boyz will be hitting with the trukk weapons big shoota or rokkits. Next the vehicle is open topped so the boyz can fire their guns as well unless the truck has moved more than 6 inches. 

The nob is the killing machine in this group and should have a power klaw and a bosspole. The minimum should be a big choppa and a boss pole. This will give so killing power and a boost to the leadership.

When possible try to cordinate your assualts with other trukks so that you have two trukks going at the same target. If not try to hit the target with some long range fire first. Trukk boyz are good at clean up more than outright assults on squads so the more you can kill before they get there the better.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

i think that was my biggest problem. 
i sent one squad to each of his and sent my hq +nobs and a trukk squad into the main fray (two daemon princes and a 10 man zerker squad)

i also got pretty jacked up by flamers


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

To be honest, as a marine and space wolf player, I'm usually pretty happy to see trukks on the other side of the table. 12 orks just can't take on 10 marines; especially not counter-attacking space wolves.

Even against people you can charge, say IG, Tau or a weak MEQ squad, the problem comes the turn after you fight them. You probably took a couple of casualties in the fight and now you get to experience a bunch of close range rapid firing from the friends of whoever you just killed, and often flamers or charges from enemy assault troops. 

Tough orks are good I think. 20 orks in a battlewagon are really pretty good. I faced 19 ard boys lead by grotsnik recently, and that took some killing. Of course, it costs a lot more points than the trukks but it actually doesn't always die. Sometimes spending more points on one unit is a good option because it means you don't have too many kill points.

In theory you can combine trukk mobs together to gang up on tough targets but that isn't always the case. People shoot some of your trukks, which explode and cause your orks to be on fire and dead in your own deployment zone. Then the guys whose trukks did survive get across the board and discover that they are alone, and shortly later they are on fire and dead in your opponent's deployment zone. This is no good at all.

You sometimes see trukk mobs in support of other stuff, such as battlewagon or horde lists. The problem then is that the trukks become a very attractive target for a lot of weapons that aren't effective against A14 or hordes, so the trukks are an easy target. You end up with exploding trukks around your infantry mobs, or just some remnants running to keep up with the battlewagons.

Basically, I don't think trukks are very good. Too fragile and not enough orks inside.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

pantsmessiah said:


> I lost a full squad of boyz (plus nob) assaulting into a squad of 5 marines. He caused a handful of wounds, and I ended up only causing a few, so I lost combat ran and was swept.


Well lets run through this as an example. I am not going to pure math hammer it, I going to bias the dice slightly infavour of the MEQs, except for one roll.

basic marines come in flavours. 1 total attack/2 total attacks/3 total attacks. so lets run through your senario again.

12 Ork pistol shots should cause 2 saves. Lets say he makes it, so you still have 12 Orks v's 5 Meq.

They hit first for 5/10/15 attacks causing 3/5/8 hits.
They then procede to kill 2/3/4 orks. (Poor orks none of them managed thier awesome save of 6+  )


Your 9/8/7 orks and nob remain

They hit first for 36/32/28 attacks causing 18/16/14 hits.
They then procede to wound 9/8/7 which kills 3/2/2.
Then the nob hits and kills 2 more. (Only dice roll to go in the orks favour. no 1's rolled for the 2 wounds).

So marines can kill between 2 and 4 orks depending on which type they are, and even after casualties the orks can kill between 4 and 5 marines, and thats with slightly biased dice against the orks overall. 

So on average I would gamble on 1 truk boy unit versus 5 marines. Murphy will stick his head out and cause you to lose the ocassional 1, but on average you should win. If there are 10 marines hit them with 2 units.


Also if you have movement to spare in your truks try to park them to shelter your orks from fire and charges as best you can from the marines follow up turn. Also if you using truks for 1500 to 2000 points you really need 6 truk units to make it work relyably. 
It is also no good just hitting one unit. Your first impact should be against at least 2 or 3 units. Try to get it to be more if you have enough truks surviving into turn 2.

Also remember relative points costs too. If you kill off 5 marines, and still have the nob and 1 or 2 guys left, after any marine turn fire, its still a win for the orks.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah I think it also was just bad luck ... the Nob usually kills 1-2 dead straight while the 11 Boyz shoul also do their job ... 
I have found trukks work best in pairs with multiple angles of attack on a unit which is a tad tricky to work good but it works ... the same problem hase made me change to more BW than to increase my motor pool to 4 Pikkupz ...

Pikkupboyz are a nice flanking unit to hunt and haunt weaker enemys or vehicles and they're also kind of a support unit for the bigger mobs for me ... but building a whole army with just pikkupz seems for my style of play too dangerous and too weak


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

I got lucky in that he was used to playing a horde ork, and i'm primarily a speed freak so he didn't have any "anti vehicle weaponry" so all 3 of my trukks, my battlewagon and looted wagon were among the last things to go. 

luckily none of his normal shooting really did anything to my trukks, unlike my bikes which jacked up his rhinos. I think I would have done better if I stayed away from his walking marines (and berserkers) for another turn or so to soften them up with another round of shooting, but I was in a hurry to try to take some units down before he had a chance to bring in his greater daemon.

Once I get more models I may switch to a horde shooty army, but I'm just not there yet.


----------

